# Creatine and Caffeine



## N_I_C_K (Feb 3, 2015)

I've read a good amount of studies lately that have been saying taking creatine while taking caffeine pretty much negates or diminishes the effect that creatine has on your body. Some studies state that taking creatine at a different time of the day is fine as long as caffeine is taken later/earlier. Anyone hear or read about this? Everyone's input is appreciated.


Note: I'm not supporting this theory nor am I denying it, I've just some things and interested in what everyone has to say!


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 4, 2015)

I haven't heard anything on that. Creatine puts water into your muscles. Caffeine is a diuretic that causes you to lose water if you ingest enough. I don't think it would offset the effects of creatine unless you are dehydrated. Moral of the story = drink plenty of water and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 4, 2015)

^^^This.  Caffeine loses much of its diuretic effect if used regularly.  Drink enough water to offset loss and you can reap the benefits of creatine 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tre (Mar 3, 2015)

I mix them all the time and Its fine, I get a great pump from those two things used in conjunction with eachother.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

